# New Campground



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

New campground open in Hiawassee georgia. If I"m thinking right it's called Riverbend campground. Checked it out this weekend. Very nice,







larg sites, full hook ups, cable, internet access. Several site on the river (or creek as I call it) Close to the lake. They have a web site but not sure what it is, I'll try and find it and then pass it on.

www.riverbendcamping.com


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the post on this. We were thinking of going there and it's always good to hear feedback from other folks. We've stayed at TrackRock in Blairsville (which is also nice and very scenic for the Fall) but wanted to try something new.

C-

p.s. There's a post under Rallys for a Summer and Fall Outback gathering. Hope you're thinking about joining - please post your comments / ideas.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

Have you tried Victoria Bryant State Park in Royston, GA.?
or Watsadler at Hartwell? We love Victoria Bryant and weare going to 
Watsadler this weekend for the first time. We drove up ther a few weeks agon and realy liked what we saw, very clean and site on the lake. Update next week.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Have any of you got any advice for a campground in an area from Clayton, GA towards Hiwassee?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

that place i told you i wanted to try, bald mnt is in hiwassee..
im going to check it out next weekend...



Reverie said:


> Have any of you got any advice for a campground in an area from Clayton, GA towards Hiwassee?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]36075[/snapback]​


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been to Bald Mountain park, Was not very impressed, They have sold a lot of the sites on the creek and the people have let them get run down. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 12, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> that place i told you i wanted to try, bald mnt is in hiwassee..
> im going to check it out next weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


Black Rock Mountain state park in Clayton is very nice, i't a steep climb and the raod is narrow, but if you don't mind that then I think you would realy like it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Black Rock is, hands-down, my favorite Georgia State Park. Unfortunately they don't accept anything over 26 feet and I have a 28BHS. If I had known about the restriction prior to buying my trailer I would have seriously considered a smaller unit.

Reverie


----------

